# Why you chose your Chi's name



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

My favorite band is the 'Pixies'_ (I even have a tattoo saying 'Pixies') _ I figured it'd also make an apt name for a teeny Chihuahua! So our Chi was actually named even before we 'found' one!

We were looking for so long online and couldnt find any Tri colour females, every number I phoned they informed me the puppy was now sold...I was feeling like it wasnt to be. 
Then my husband said he'd found a Tri coloured Female....and unbelievably unlike most puppys being sold, she was already 'named' - and her name was PIXIE! It was fate! :love10:

As for Luna, it was a last minute idea, figuring the moon can appear yellow sometimes and the breeder had called Luna 'Lemon' coloured(!) plus I believe its a place in Mexico  _(Her original name was Elfie/Elvie but I couldnt get used to saying it without it sounding like Alfie lol)_


----------



## lilly+rosey (Apr 6, 2011)

I was going to name Rosey, Roxy because I thought it was cute. But when the breeder sent me more and more pictures, she just got sweeter and sweeter and when I finally met her, she was so calm and innocent. She wasn't a Roxy, she was a Rosey.

Lilly we liked because we had been talking about naming babies Lilly. When we decided to get another puppy, we automatically decided on Lilly.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

Teddy was actually my least favorite LOOKING Chi at the breeder's house when I visited.  But I don't regret picking him at all. He was tiny, fluffy and brown.. and he had his mother's personality (loved to sit in my lap and snuggle), so I named him "Teddy." I was having a rough time emotionally and really wanted a companion who would sit with me and keep me company. He really is like my teddy bear sometimes.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

The name Daisy came to me in the middle on the night. I didn't remember next morning though. I was then looking through baby names online and saw the name Daisy, and remembered the thought I'd had in the night. This was all before I'd found my little girly. I decided on her full name being Daisy May awhile later, because I thought it went well and since I was getting her in May.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I got both of mine from rescue so they already had names. Roo's name I kept, but Pip was previously Squeak (or/and Pipsqueak) and I just couldn't deal with the name Squeak so I shortened it to Pip after the little orphan boy "Pip" from Dicken's Great Expectations which is one of my favorite books.


----------



## kfrisbee (Dec 8, 2009)

My family tossed around "Max", "Yoda" and "Jesus" for about a week. When we noticed that he was dominating our Westie we decided that Max fit him best.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Our list of names for Lion were:
Leo
Gizmo
Fudge
Lion

I really wanted his name to be Leo, but bf wanted Lion so we agreed I would name the next one. I was thinking of naming Penny something else, but ended up sticking with Penny.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I thought and thought about it everything i like no one else did. About 3 days after calling her baby, my husband called me and said Amber, few mins later I got e-mail from my 32 year old daughter and she wanted Leah, I had decide just before them both I will call her lou lou. Everyone had great names so I put them all together and named her Amberleah lou lou. I love it it fights her so well.


----------



## mrsb (Jul 6, 2011)

My husband named Pixie! We have loads of ornaments of angels and fairys and pixies so I think thats why he picked it! she suits it as she is small and cute but playful and feisty as well! I have noticed a few other Pixies on the forum too *waves* 
Cool thread I love hearing how everyone came up with their babies names! xxx


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

I was looking for an aztec based name that would fit with the history of the breed. Calista was the nicest one. The meaning of the name is ' most beautiful '
We have always tried to go with classical names for our animals, often using planet and constellation names, and Calista also fits with that...


----------



## Clementine (Jun 28, 2011)

We named Ein after the dog in Cowboy Bebop, a very favorite anime of my husband's and mine. The dog in it is a Corgi, but I will never own a herding dog so it became our Chi's name! The dog on the show has a computer chip in it's brain and is called a "brain dog" plus he's super naughty and has a real personality. It fit our little girl perfectly.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I am a huge Audrey Hepburn fan. I'm very attached to the 20's-40's even tho I was born after that. So Audrey just fit perfectly with a feminine little chi girl. And Lyn (Audrey's middle name) I just thought was cute and flowed well with Audrey. I only name my pets human names of objects. My dogs have human names and my rat's name is axle.


----------



## becca (Jul 28, 2011)

we had a hard time naming ember. it took us two months AFTER we got her to come up with the name. nothing seemed right for her. hubby got it from shortening the month she was born which was december. 
with blingbling, we were supposed to get another female. i had the perfect name picked out (still do) but they had sold her already. i saw my blingbling and that word popped in my head. i knew i had to have him and that his name would be blingbling. my mom works for a vet and one of her coworkers tried to get me to name him chunky monkey because he was so round then. he was 11 weeks and 5 days old. he weighed 1.2 lbs. he gained a lot of weight the first few weeks i had him. he went from 1.2 to 1.9 in a week and a half. i need to get him weighed again. he's probably over 3 lbs now. he's 5 months old and i have totally veered off topic...my bad.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Lavender was already named when she came to me and I thought at first I would change her name to Jasmine, maybe call her Jazzy. But after meeting her and living with her, Lavender, which means "soothing and calming" fits her exactly right. She has lots of energy and loves to romp and play, but her basic personality is calm and sweet and very loving. She was just what my Bichon boy, Cosmo, and I needed after we lost our Bichon girl a year ago. If I had to change her name, I think I'd have to call her "Blessing!"


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Isabella ( Bella )... .Bella means beautiful ...and that she is 

Isadora Inocencia ( Izzy ) her name means beautiful gift and as we adopted her, she is our beautiful gift

Iszaria ( Zari ) her names means bright light...and she has brought more light into our lives then we could have imagined....she also is adopted


----------



## Hopie'sMummy (Mar 20, 2011)

My husband went to take photos at the dog shelter and I went along for the ride. Huddled in this awful cage was this sad, dirty little face. I asked why the dog didn't have an adoption ad and someone said how that dog "didn't want to come out" so she had been forgotten. I made my husband take tons of photos over and she trotted up right to me and stayed in my arms all day. I decided to name her Hope (for her adoption ad) because I thought it would bring her good luck. It did, because when I went home I couldn't stop thinking about her and I went back and got her! So she became Hopie Love....


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Gracie was born right after my husband's mother passed away. She was a rescue to us at 5 months, and her name was Lolly Pop. One night we were sitting watching her antics, and I said "You know, she really reminds me of your mom - she's so silly and entertaining". So, she was named Gracie after a very amazing woman in our lives. 

Pedro was 3 when we got him - already named Pedro. I wanted to change it, but the little guy had been through so much that I just left it as it was. In retrospect, I should have changed it, to fit his new life.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Reggie, I looked through hundreds of name trying to find one that suited him. I just kept coming back to Reggie an it just seemed to fit.

Gonzo was named after Hunter S Thompson, the father of gonzo journalism.

Lexxi Foxxx was named after the bass player in the band I shoot pictures for.

Billy was named after Billy Blue Boy, the son of a rancher in the TV show High Chaparral because he's a blue fawn color.

Tico just popped in my head, no special meaning. 

Smoke was because of his grey color.

Pepper Pot because he was such a lively puppy when I got him, so full of pepper.

Twiggy was adopted with that name, the animal control staff named her and it fit, she's long legged and thin.

Delilah was named because I was on a Tom Jones kick at the time and I loved that song.

Marmalade was named because her color looks like orange marmalade to me.

Isis because her profile looks Egyptian and so regal.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

^No further explanation needed. =P


----------

